# Joy and Edison cubes may available to us all within a week!



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 18, 2008)

http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/

Apparently they ship via EMS to foreign countries.

They said that they'll have an english version of the site up in about a week. They also said they would be making a guidance page for international customers. 

(got this info off TP.)


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 18, 2008)

yay! I think I saw something about that in one of Nakajima's videos. The one about the transparent 4x4. I would like to get some of those joy cubes, but I have little money and a lot of things I want to buy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2008)

neat, maybe it wont be a tragedy that Ds are bad now then.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2008)

What are Joy/Edison cubes like? Are they comparable to Type A in performance, or any other type of cube/combo-cube?

And I'll probably buy one of each.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 18, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> What are Joy/Edison cubes like? Are they comparable to Type A in performance, or any other type of cube/combo-cube?
> 
> And I'll probably buy one of each.



They're said to be absolutely mind blowing, hence the excitement


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 18, 2008)

Forget the type ds, I want a joy cube. Ive been wanting one for awhile now. 4 joy cubes for me plz lol


----------



## brunson (Sep 18, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > What are Joy/Edison cubes like? Are they comparable to Type A in performance, or any other type of cube/combo-cube?
> ...


Yes, everyone will instantaneously become as fast as Harris Chan because they have a Joy cube. ;-)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

meh. I have a bunch of edisons and joys already from trips to korea, but i'd like to get some without having to travel. can't wait for this.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 18, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> meh. I have a bunch of edisons and joys already from trips to korea, but i'd like to get some without having to travel. can't wait for this.



Are they really as nice as people say they are? Better than an "old" type d.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 18, 2008)

Transparent 4x4, I don't care how much I dislike 4x4's.
Hope they will ship to UK eventually.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 18, 2008)

They're gonna get a lot of business, hope they have enough stock


----------



## Jai (Sep 18, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Forget the type ds, I want a joy cube. Ive been wanting one for awhile now. 4 joy cubes for me plz lol



Harris says that the Joys are good, but get crappy over time, like Eastsheen's 4x4 and 5x5. I'd say to go for the Edison cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > meh. I have a bunch of edisons and joys already from trips to korea, but i'd like to get some without having to travel. can't wait for this.
> ...



joys are good but they will wear out pretty quickly. EDISONS are really good quality but my 4x4 edison died.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 18, 2008)

Jai said:


> Cuber2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the type ds, I want a joy cube. Ive been wanting one for awhile now. 4 joy cubes for me plz lol
> ...



http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?ca=2
they dont sell black or white edisons? :-(


----------



## Garmon (Sep 18, 2008)

After looking around, I now want a transparent pyraminx, and some joys and edisons.


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 19, 2008)

jeez its about time we can all get joy and edison cubes  I've been waiting for these like people were waiting for v-cubes


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 19, 2008)

The apparently don't sell regular edison 3x3s, which means they are getting their supply from cubenjoy (the makers of joy cubes) Also... I would never spend $20 + shipping on a 4x4 when I can get it for 18.50 from somewhere else  Personally, I will only use an edison cube for my main 3x3 for ever.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess i was the first few overseas customers 
got my joys and edisons a week ago.
and I absolutely hate the 4x4. I mean. the face turns locks up like crazy. waffle=ijim, does ur 4x4 suck like that in the beginning? and after lubing its rather LOOSE.
the edison 3x3 is really nice, but heavy. it's really crispy. it's now my fav 3x3.
grr this ends my search for the perfect 4x4...It's really hard to get a good rubik's brand nowadays considering i hate eastsheens..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> I guess i was the first few overseas customers
> got my joys and edisons a week ago.
> and I absolutely hate the 4x4. I mean. the face turns locks up like crazy. waffle=ijim, does ur 4x4 suck like that in the beginning? and after lubing its rather LOOSE.
> the edison 3x3 is really nice, heavy, but really crispy. it's now my fav 3x3.



it sucks in the beginning, and yes after lube it gets too loose. I had trouble with this but i stuck to just breaking it in and let the cube dust accumulate as my lube. Works nicely, but then again, it could be like cherry picking storeboughts and you got a bad one. Mine was great. Also are you used to Rubik's or ES since I got used to Rubik's and I got used to twisting while avoiding pops and lockups. ES don't have much pops so you're probably not used to having a loose Rubik's type 4x4.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 19, 2008)

okay I guess i'll break the cube in. hope it gets better. how long did your 4x4 last? hope u gave urs a good burial


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> okay I guess i'll break the cube in. hope it gets better. how long did your 4x4 last? hope u gave urs a good burial



It officially died after 5 months as main but i've been using it for over 8 months. I remolded some pieces (either lost in pops or snapped pieces). It is currently happily sitting on my cube shelf (aka cube heaven and they are no longer part of my "collection") with my first cube, my first 4x4, some 15 random $1 cubes, my retired OH cube, a joy cube, the dead 5x5 (core snapped so i glued all of it together to give it a proper burial), and a bunch of other stuff, all of which have new replacement stickers to make them look nice as they rest in peace.


----------



## fcwy1 (Sep 19, 2008)

wad r the original websites that sell joy n edison?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.cubenjoy.com/ 

More things to add to my Christmas list...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm.... No regular color cubes. Anyone know which one is better out of the two Edisons available. I wouldnt mind switching to either but transparent would probably be better than glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 20, 2008)

brunson said:


> Yes, everyone will instantaneously become as fast as Harris Chan because they have a Joy cube. ;-)


Are you sure . Cuz I just suck ...


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

scottp45 said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, everyone will instantaneously become as fast as Harris Chan because they have a Joy cube. ;-)
> ...



Storebought can be great too. If you know how to work it right.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> scottp45 said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



Or you buy the kind without a stand as stated in this thread.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have been meaning to order one. Gotta love connections with Japanese friends. I have been able to get one for ages, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> scottp45 said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



I think it was meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 20, 2008)

No, not sarcastic . I am moving very close to one minute , and for someone who started at 3 minutes, its an improvement


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the glow-in-the-dark ones are transparent? They kinda look like it. I'm wondering if they could be used as a regular speedcube, but if they are transparent they can't be.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 21, 2008)

this shop looks good, but if anyone is interested in edisons, maybe i'll do that


----------



## AlanAlanine (Nov 6, 2008)

are these cubes awesome right out of the box?

and aren't transparent cubes illegal in WCA competitions?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 6, 2008)

AlanAlanine said:


> are these cubes awesome right out of the box?
> 
> and aren't transparent cubes illegal in WCA competitions?


Yeah transparent cubes aren't allowed in WCA competitions.

According to Erik's video of his Joy and Edison cubes, they were already lubricated... but needed breaking in.


----------



## jmlee337 (Nov 6, 2008)

What are the shipping costs like ordering from Tribox?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 6, 2008)

I live in California and it was $12 and I got one 3x3 Edison.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Nov 7, 2008)

do they sell non-transparent edison/joy's? I only see the transparent/glow in the dark ones on tribox


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 7, 2008)

Not yet. I dont know if they will in the future either.


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually, you can email them and request from them, though you may have to pay more or they will reject your offer.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 7, 2008)

Ohh. Well glow-in-the-dark is competition legal, and transparent is supposedly one of the better cubes. So either of those would be fine to get.


----------

